# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Hepatus com ctio....

## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Tenho o meu Hepatus com cito, e ao que parece ja anda a ficar com feridas devido a coar-se nas rochas.

Infelizmente no tenho aquario de quarentena e tenho invertebrados no aquario, por isso venho pedir novamente a vossa grande ajuda em como tenter curar o peixe.

Comeei a dar-lhe Artmia com alho, pois disseram-me que ajuda, que mais posso fazer?

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

E ele come bem?
Que outras comidas ds?
Que outros peixes tens?

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Ele come que nem uma bestinha.

De momento tenho junto com ele, um Zebrassoma Flavecense, um Naso elegans um casal de palhaos um casal de Bengai, um Halichoeres Marginatus, um Cyrptocentrus cinctus e uma alpheus.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Se ele come bem no  mau sinal (continua a carregar no alho, mesmo que fiques a cheirar mal das mos durante uma semana - tenta dar-lhe algas encharcadas em alho), a minha dvida  se as feridas que ele tem so de se coar ou so porrada de outros peixes e se os pontos brancos so provocados por stress (os pontos brancos de stress tradicionais do Hepatus) ou outra razo qualquer.

O Hepatus  de uma forma geral um peixe "maricas", que por qualquer coisinha de nada se esconde, foge e entra em stress apresentando os tais pontos brancos,  quase ciclico.

Podes dar-nos mais informao sobre o sistema que tens e quando introduziste os peixes?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Se tiveres UV liga-a j para evitar que se espalhe para os outros.

Se o peixe come bem, aguarda e v como ele reage, pode ser que desaparea.

Se no, podes recorrer ao RX-P da kent marine, j me salvou o couro uma vez em que tavam todos doentes, antes ainda de ter a UV.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Ainda no tenho UV, mas tenho de tratar disso no final deste ms  :Smile: 

Em relao a comida vou ento carregar no alho e esperar que seja somente stress como disse o Bruno. vou esperar 3 ou 4 dias e se no melhorar fao tratamento com o RX-P da kent marine como aconcelhou o Joo.

Obrigado mais uma vez pelas grandes ajudas, vou esperar uns dias e depois digo se consegui recuperar  :Smile:

----------


## fabianomoser

Nem ia postar, mas aqui vai...

A tempos perdi alguns peixes com isso.

Vais ter aqui vrios concelhos e dicas, segui todas elas, e fiz 30 por 1 linha.
Ia perdendo o hepatus tambm, e s o salvei porque numa sexta-feira as 3hs da manh consegui apanha-lo com uma rede e mete-lo num aqurio hospital emprestado de um amigo ao qual fiz tratamento com cobre.

Depois de 30 dias no hospital e j bem curado voltou ao reef j com UV a trabalhar.

3 dias depois apanhou ictio novamente, mas bem pouco, e 3 dias mais tarde estava curado. Pdes acompanhar o drama todo no meu post.

Estou convencido que o ictio se for demais s se cura com cobre. Nada de paparocas e vitaminas, etc. mas isto  s a minha opinio que pouco mais vale que nada.

Boa Sorte!
Abrao,
Fabiano

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Ol: Ol amigos, nunca tive uma baixa de nenhum peixe atacado por ictio, no uso nem vou usar UV, o meu Paracanthurus hepatus,  como os vossos so muito atreitos a essa situao, talvez seja defeito de fabrico, no entanto ele e todos os outros habitantes tem por habito ir ao centro de sade l do aqurio, dirigido pelo Sr.Dr. lysmata amboinensis, neste momento s tenho um, mas para o volume de habitantes que tenho, vou colocar mais outro, e  assim a vida a nossa e a deles. :Coradoeolhos: 
Cumps
Jos Santos

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Ricardo,

Tenta identificar o que est a "stressar" o hepatus e a torn-lo mais vulnervel ao ctio (temperatura, pH, outro peixe a chatear, etc.)

Uma vez que o ctio j est presente no teu sistema, na minha opinio de novato, j no te livras dele sem estares dois meses sem peixes no aqurio... os outros peixes at podem no apresentar ctio agora, mas mais cedo ou mais tarde vo ser eles as vtimas.

O alho e outras vitaminas vo reforar o sistema imunitrio e ajudar o peixe a combater o ctio, mas no vo irradicar o ctio.

Paulo

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Ol: Muito sinceramente no sou da opinio de tirar peixes para depois voltar a pr e andar nesse vaivm eles no gostam, e por vezes ainda  pior, a marcao de territrio est sempre presente, e quando o peixe volta ao aqurio geralmente no  bem recebido. :SbRequin2: 
Cumps
Jos santos

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas
Concordo com o Fabiano 
 3s semanas atras tive um surto de ictio no meu hepatus tb, que se comeou a alastrar para o meu labroide, six line e veliferum, nao sei pk mas o meu naso elegans nao apanhou nada, parece um tank blindado  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Isso tipo comeou derivado a adiao de dois camaroes bailarinos dentro do aquario, que foram para a casota do hepatus sendo logo que no primeiro dia comeou logo a acusar pontos brancos com muita facilidade.
soluao tive de por todos dentro de um aqua  parte passando por um banho de agua doce primeiro e logo de seguida com tratamento de cobre,(foi um tormento tira-los do aquario  :Coradoeolhos: ) nos dois primeiros dias tive logo bons resultados com o cobre  :SbRireLarme2:  com o passar dos dias fui adicionando novamente os peixes ao aqua principal com muda de agua nova de 50% e estando o uv ligado 10horas por dia,o hepatus  o unico que ainda est de castigo, estando no aqua "hospitalar" ainda com pontos brancos mas j com muito poucos...
Isto para dizer que foi muito trabalhoso j que se tem que ter o cuidado de os peixes irem para o aqua principal sem cobre para nao afectar os corais e os invertebrados...  :SbOk: 
Com esta aventura toda tive uma baixa, um dos dois camaroes bailarinos morreu, tava para fazer uma mariscada com ele mas nao o cozinhei... v se l saber ainda podia apanhar a doena do ictio  :yb624:  loooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Diogo,

Vais curar de facto o ctio do Hepatus com o cobre, masa o problema vai ser o ctio que se mantem no aqurio principal.... ou achas que desaparece s com a UV?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Podes dar uma ajuda montando uma estao de limpeza !!!

Um casal de Aboinensis iro ajudar a limpar o peixe.

Abraos,

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Ser que mesmo erradicando a doena do aqurio e tratando o hepatus com cobre, o mesmo hepatus quando stressado nunca mais voltar a ter pontos brancos??

Eu acho que provavelmente voltar a ter, mas isto  apenas uma suspeita que comeo a ter. Podem-me chamar de tonto mas, comeo a achar que tero que existir aqui dois tipos de ictio, um tipo que se propaga a todos os peixes e outro que no ser to grave e com o qual o hepatus consegue lidar desde que bem alimentado.

----------


## miguelcarreira

na minha opiniao o mtodo que o Diogo usou foi o melhor, embora eu depois de ter tirado os peixes todos tinha feito quarentena ao aqua principal (40 dias lol) assim era certa a irradiao do ictio, e s depois voltava a por os peixes.

sempre garantindo que os peixes no apresentavam sinais nenhuns da doena

eu perdi quase todos os meus peixes quando me aconteceu um surto de ictio e desde ento no dou hipotese, deixei o aqua sem peixes durante 40 dias e todos os peixes antes de irem para o aqua cumprem quarentena noutro aqua com hiposalinidade, temperatura 28 e uv se no apresentarem sintomas, com sintomas tratamento de cobre.

----------


## Joo Castelo

Ol,

Se est a comer deixa-o andar e no lhe ligues muito.

O hepatus stressa com facilidade e prega essas partidas.

Esquece o UV ( que tanto mata o mau como o bom ) e o RX-P que te vai estragar a fauna e o equilibrio lutas por ter.

Comida com fartura.

Abrao

JC

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Se est a comer bem, d lhe muita comida congelada (vrias vezes ao dia), com alho...isso vai ajudar a recuperar. Nori sempre  disposio tambm  obrigatrio para recuperar!
Mas quando o surto  forte o UV, se for adequado  litragem, faz milagres!
Desde que  coloquei um UV adequado  litragem do aqua...nunca mais perdi 1 peixe com crypto e praticamente nenhum por outra doena...

Ab
Joo

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> Ol,
> 
> Se est a comer deixa-o andar e no lhe ligues muito.
> 
> O hepatus stressa com facilidade e prega essas partidas.
> 
> Esquece o UV ( que tanto mata o mau como o bom ) e o RX-P que te vai estragar a fauna e o equilibrio lutas por ter.
> 
> Comida com fartura.
> ...


Boas.
xiiiiiiii, Ha quanto tempo amigo Joo Castelo,
que tal vai isso??? :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

At ver, apesar de no ser nenhuma cura, mas pelo
menos ajuda o peixe a livrar-se do parasita na ultima
fase,  o labroides dimidiatus limpador

----------


## Nelson Lima

caro amigo..
d alho,
 junto com a comida, compra ampolas de alho nas lojas de produtos naturais, mistura na comida que eles comem, todos os dias, todos os teus peixes vao comer.
eu dou artemia com alho e misturo sempre uma ampola de alho tambem.
tem sempre ateno aos peixes sempre que um se rossa nas rochas esta na altura da dieta do alho, numca e demais..

----------


## Joo Castelo

> Boas.
> xiiiiiiii, Ha quanto tempo amigo Joo Castelo,
> que tal vai isso???
> 
> [/URL]


Oi Ricardo,

Pois  ... :SbSourire2:  estou outra vez a ganhar pica  :HaEbouriffe: 

um abrao

JC

----------


## Ricardopaula

Caros amigos,

Em primeiro lugar quero mais mais uma vez agradecer as vossas grandes ajudas.

H uma semana que ando a alimentar os peixes com artemia com alho como voes me aconcelharam, e notei bastantes melhoras no hepatus.

Entretanto comprei um Acanthuros Leucosteron que no dia seguinte tava cheio de icio, e resolvi comprar um Labroides dimidiatus, que por incrivel que parece durante esta noite fez limpeza ao hepatus e ao acanthurus que esto quase bons  :Smile: 

O Labroides hoje comeu artemia com alho, por isso pesso que se ambientou bem a nova casa e anda sempre em conversaes com o hepatus e o acanthurus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Ol: Viva amigo Ricardopaula, aqui est a natureza a falar por si.  :Pracima:

----------


## fabianomoser

> Caros amigos,
> 
> Em primeiro lugar quero mais mais uma vez agradecer as vossas grandes ajudas.
> 
> H uma semana que ando a alimentar os peixes com artemia com alho como voes me aconcelharam, e notei bastantes melhoras no hepatus.
> 
> Entretanto comprei um Acanthuros Leucosteron que no dia seguinte tava cheio de icio, e resolvi comprar um Labroides dimidiatus, que por incrivel que parece durante esta noite fez limpeza ao hepatus e ao acanthurus que esto quase bons 
> 
> O Labroides hoje comeu artemia com alho, por isso pesso que se ambientou bem a nova casa e anda sempre em conversaes com o hepatus e o acanthurus


Boas Ricardo,

Primeiro quero louvar a tua coragem em por um Leucostern num reef aonde tens um Hepatus com ctio, realmente  um ato corajoso!  :SbSourire: 

Depois a tua sorte com o Labride e a alimentao com alho. At parece que estou tendo um "deja vu" (se acompanhares meu post vais entender...)

Entretanto no baixe a guarda, pois amanh a histria pode ser diferente como aconteceu com os meus. No entre em grandes mudanas de TPA ou mudanas no reef principalmente temperatura, mantenha eles sadios pelo menos 15 dias e ento sim podes respirar mais aliviado.

Eu depois de ter os peixes curados resolvi fazer uma TPA pra tirar o "azar" todo e voltou tudo de novo os pontos.

Boa sorte!
Fabiano

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Ricardos,

Ateno que h uma fase do ciclo do "ctio" em que ele abandona o peixe...pode ter sido isso que aconteceu...e quando voltar a "atacar" o peixe vai ser com mais fora.

Paulo

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Fbio,




Em relao ao labrides estou a fazer mal alimentando-o com artmia com alho? que aconteceu com o teu?

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

No final desta semana vou então comprar a uv-c que pelo que me disseram por estar 24h ligada sem problemas, isto vai erradicar o icito do aquário?
Pelo que me disseram as novas uv-c podem estar ligadas 24horas e so matam os parasitas não fazendo mal as bacterias beneficas do aquario, por isso penso que vou mesmo optar por uma uv-c.

E ja agora aumentar a rocha viva pois tenho 30 kilos para 180 litros e que ainda não está 100% maturada, acham pouco?

----------


## miguelcarreira

Boa noite, perdoem-me os amantes dos hepatus mas raios partam os peixe

sempre que se fala em ictio existe um hepatus, eu já tive dois e pimba ictio, toda a gente que fala em icio hepatus na vizinhança.

pode ser só mania minha mas em principio no meu aqua não volta a entrar hepatus.

mas não me batam, porque eu gosto muito do peixe e foi a minha segunda escolha para os salgados.

e ainda outro dia foi ver um aqua onde estão três e espectaculares mas no meu é que não  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Continua a aparecer íctio no Hepatus não é? Há mais algum peixe que apresente sinais de íctio?
A UV vai ajudar, mas tenho dúvidas que acabe de vez com o íctio.

Quanto à quantidade de rocha viva, há quem defenda que podes nem ter rocha, por isso, faz um layout que te agrade e esquece o peso.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Paulo,

Infelzimente tens razão o icitio desapareceu e voltou novamente, o meu acanthurus lauconteron tb esta com um bocado mas ainda no ivicio, tou a desesperar, pois não tenho refúgio onde pôr os peixes e estou a ver que os vou perder a todos....

Ando a carregar ainda mais na artemia com alho, ja ando desfazer alho em pó misturado na artemia, eles comem ke nem umas bestas tanto o hepatus como o acanhturos e andam sempre a explorar o aquario.

Preciso de uma ajuda radical por favor pois começei no salgado a 3 meses e nao keria ja apanhar desgosto e desligar isto tudo  :Frown: 

Em relação ao acanthuros terme aparecido cheio de pontos pretosl foi quando liguei a luz de manha ainda tava a dormir passado 2 horas os pontos negros desapareceram, seria de estar sem cor como acontece com o zebrassome que fica com uma risca branca e meio acstanhado?

Se lhe der um banho em agua doce depois com cobre, mas esse cobre é algum medicamento para salgado ? Alguem sabe o nome?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Os tratamentos à base de cobre (ex: cuprazin) são eficazes para acabar com o íctio, mas têm que ser apicado num aquário só para o efeito (sem corais, rocha viva, etc.)
Atenção que há peixes que não toleram o tratamento e morrem.

Já passei por o que estás a passar...comprei um UV, mas no meu caso não resolveu nada....iam melhorando...até que chegou ao ponto de morrer tudo.

Tomei uma medida radical, mas foi a única que resultou...(para já)

Deixei o aquário sem peixes durante um mês (é a forma de acabar com o íctio de vez)

Agora todos os peixes passam pela quarentena antes de entrarem no aquário principal...há vários métodos, mas eu uso o de transferência de aquário 3 em 3 dias no total de 4 mudanças. (eficaz para o íctio)

Banhos de água doce (na minha opinião) vão stressar o peixe e torná-lo ainda mais vulnerável ao íctio que se mantém no teu tanque.

----------


## Ricardopaula

amigo Paulo,

vou entáo comprar o cuprazim, vou cortar um jerican e por la o hepatus e o acanthurus apenas com uma pedra difusora para oxigenar a agua a ver se os recupero, pois os outros o zebrassoma amarelo, o naso os palhaços e os bengai nao têm nada ainda.

O Hepatus e o acanthuros toleram este tratamento?

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Ricardo ,o teu problema é teres o aquario só há 3 meses .Por muitos banhos;tratamentos  que dês aos peixes duvido que os consigas salvar ,e quantos mais tratamentos fazes mais o peixe fica stressado ,resumindo é o ciclo vicioso .Para manter esses peixes o aquario deveria de ter pelo menos 6 a 8 meses de funcionamento . Eu tentava devolver os peixes á loja ,e esperar mais alguns meses até tentar ter outra vez cirurgiões .E depois foste escolher os peixes que mais facilmente apanham pontos brancos,grande apontaria .
O nosso grande problema é ás vezes querermos apressar o que não pode ser apressado .
Agora é que vi no teu post a quantidade de peixes que já tens para um aquario tão novo ,tens que ter calma com os peixes ,senão arriscas-te a perder os peixes todos .
Vê bem o zebrassoma amarelo ,porque as pintas brancas são mais dificeis de ver no estado inicial.

----------


## Diogo Capitao

Boas Ricardo
Tb já tive esses pontos pretos e desapareceram com o tempo, quanto ao cobre, sim tens que por num aquario a parte, mas como alguns dizem e bem passa-se por um banho de agua doce, eu prefiro manter essa agua nos 26graus e com kh dentro dela uma coisa minima e fazeres o teste do mesmo, para que nao seje tao violenta a entrada do peixe, enquanto ao aquario de quarentena, o que fiz primeiro, adicionar metade de agua do aquario e outra agua nova feita ou colectada do mar com a salinidade correcta e a temperatura dentro do exigido, quanto ao cobre usei uma estrategia ex. por cada 20 litros só punha 10 gotas de cobre para que os peixes tb se abientasem ao cobre depois adicionava mais 5gotas, o teste que fiz foi da Sera "oodinopur", supostamente deveria ser uma gota por cada litro de agua mas nao segui á letra para n ter perdas de peixes  :Smile:  com o tempo foram melhorando, contudo retirava entre um litro a 2litros de agua nova por dia e repunha novamente com uma gota por 2litros de agua, com isso tudo o ictio dos peixes foi desaparecendo... Até hj o meu hepatus é o unico k continua a ter ictio, por ser um peixe "pussy" mas o que noto é que já é bem mais recistente a essa doença, posso estar enganado, mas por vezes aparece pontos brancos mas rapidamente os perde tb, tudo é possivel, simplesmente tudo o que escrevi serve de fundamento da experiencia que aprendi até á data, grande parte da informaçao absorvi deste incrivel forum que acompanho deste ah um ano e meio ^^

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo, este aquario novo tem 3 meses, mas 60% da agua veio de um nano que tinha a mais 3 meses.  :Smile: 

Vou dar um banho de agua doce ao acanthuros para ver se perde alguns dos pontos pretos que ainda apresenta, este banho é de 3 a 4 mts, mas faço diariamente ate ficar bom ou um banho será suficiente para erradicar o parasita?

----------


## Diogo Capitao

O.o
este mundo esta perdido ^^ lool
Ricardo quantas vezes menos der banhos de agua doce melhor pois n sao peixes de agua doce, é a mesma coisa que tares dentro dum cubo quase sem oxigenio para respirar, ou seja nada bom para o peixe -.-´ 
Eu nao sou muito a favor desse tive de tratamentos de agua doce eu tb sou novo na aquariofilia salgada e foi a unica vez que fiz esse tratamento, mas se tiver um problema identico novamente pondero apenas por o peixe no aqua só com cobre, pois o que realmente resolve aqui é o cobre a meu ver, as opinioes divergem muito, mas tem um sentido logico para mim, quanto as esses minutos dentro de agua doce, vai depender de cada peixe, já tive peixes que nem por 30 segundos retirando-os de imediato.
Quanto a ser aquario novo isso para mim nao pega ^^ eu comecei nisto em junho ou julho, introduzindo alguns peixes logo após um mes e uns dias e ate agora nunca tive baixas de peixes e o aqua nem maturado está com alga curalina, só se começando a formar agora uns pedacitos mas poucos, tb vai depender do nr de litros que o aqua tem, isso tb pode ser um factor decisivo para os peixes, penso eu de k.... mas....

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Ja consegui pedir emprestado um aquario que serve de reservatorio para reposição de agua  :Smile:  , hoje vou comprar o cuprazim ou o oodinol para atacar o icito dos peixes, e mais um labroides para aumentar a equipa de limpeza.

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Amigo, este aquario novo tem 3 meses, mas 60% da agua veio de um nano que tinha a mais 3 meses. 
> 
> Vou dar um banho de agua doce ao acanthuros para ver se perde alguns dos pontos pretos que ainda apresenta, este banho é de 3 a 4 mts, mas faço diariamente ate ficar bom ou um banho será suficiente para erradicar o parasita?


Ricardo, o facto de a água ter vindo de outro aquário de pouco serve. Se dissesses que a rocha era também desse aquário, aí a história era outra. O teu aquario tem 3 meses e é muito recente como já foi dito. É preciso calma na adição de vivos.

Quanto ao banho de água doce, pode até ter alguma eficácia, mas não te resolve o problema porque muito dificilmente te eradica os parasitas todos e se o peixe estiver muito debilitado pode até nem aguentar o tratamento. 
No entanto, se o fizeres certifica-te que a temperatura é a mesma do aquário de onde vem o peixe e de preferência tenta subir um bocado o ph com bicarbonasto de sódio.
Muito importante é utilizares água de osmose ou destilada!

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Ja lje dei um banho de agua doce de osmoze, mas de qualquer maneira vai amanha para o aquario de tratamento junto com o hepatus.

Em relação a rocha viva, 15 kilos vieram do outro aquario, e juntei mais 15 de rocha viva, mas acho que vou por mais uns 10 kilos para  :Smile: 

Mas ja apendi bastante com as vossas ajudas, vivos não vao entrar mais, so mesmo corais, mas lentamente $$$$  :Big Grin: , a ver se tenho sorte com o tratamento, ja aqui tenho o cuprazin, eles aconcelham 1 ml por cada 15 litros de agua acham sufifiente ou posso alterar a dose? o aquário para onde vao tem 30 litros.
Vou subir a temperatura lentamente nesse aquario ate aos 30º que acham?

Se conseguir que recuperem será graças ás vossas grandes ajudas, muito obrigado pelo que me têm ajudado  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Santos

Não ponhas mais rocha para,já .Respeita as dosagens da embalagem ,mais vale a menos que a mais .Quanto á temperatura sobe 1º a cada 4h\6h.
Covem durante o tratamento mudar 20% da agua por dia.Quando deres comida não deixes ficar restos no fundo do aquario ,aspira com uma mangueira fininha .
A salinidade tambem podes descer leeeeeennnnttttaaaammente até 1015

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Agora para encher com 30 litros ponho metade de agua do aquario e outra metade nova? ou toda do aquario?

----------


## Luis Santos

Poe toda do aquario

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Amigos,
> 
> Ja consegui pedir emprestado um aquario que serve de reservatorio para reposição de agua  , hoje vou comprar o cuprazim ou o oodinol para atacar o icito dos peixes, e mais um labroides para aumentar a equipa de limpeza.


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Tinha pensado compar um labroide mas o logista aconselhou-me este camarão para fazer a limpeza aos peixes.

http://www.aquahobby.com/marine/e_amboinensis.php 

Estou muito satisfeita, é girissimo no aquario. Faz uma limpeza promenorizada à minha salária no final da refeição...até parece que lhe está a lavar os dentes. :yb624: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardopaula

Sr.ª Florebela,

Acho que vou tambem comprar um camarão desses ou tentar trocar na loja este labroides por um desses, pois o peixes por vezes é um bocado agressivo, eles chegam junto dele e ficam quietos, mas por vezes levam cada mordida que fogem tipo balas.

O camarão alem de ser mais bonito que o peixes penso que é mais calmo na limpeza.  :Smile: 

Tenho é de perguntar se vai haver problemas com uma alpheus que tenho que faz simbiose com um gobby, não vá andarem a guerreia :Frown: 
Mas cinceramente acho que fez uma boa escolha, esse camarão é lindo e deve ficar um espectaculo no aquário  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Podes deixar estar o lambroides e colocas tambem o camarão...
São duas boas opcões de limpesa de parasitas.
Esse procedimento dos peixes fugirem quando o lambroides pica é normal.
O ictio é um perasita que sai de dentro do peixe.
Imagina tipo arrancar crostas das feridas. também fugias, não??? :yb624:  :yb624: 
Acho que deves ir com mais calma.
Essa de introduzires o leucausternon quando tinhas um hepatus com ictio não foi muito boa ideia.
Quanto mais mexeres no aquario agora mais vais stressar os peixes.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Ricardo,


Introduzir o leucausternon não foi mesmo boa ideia, aliás foi uma parvoiçe,  :Frown: 

 Agora estão no aquario a levar com o cuprazin, foi tambem o zebrassome que apresentava pontos brancos e o naso que tambem parava junto ao lambroides.

Vou então como sugeriste deixar ficar o lambroides e comprar mais um camarão para limpeza  :Smile: 

De momento no aquario principal so se encontram o casal de palhaços, o casal de bengai, uma alpheus e um cintus.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Infelizmente aprendi com o meu erro de por o Leucosteron no aquario com o hepatus com icito.

Ontem pu-los num aquario a tratamento com o cuprazin, hoje de manha o leucosteron estava morto  :Frown: 
O Hepatus continua a comer bem, a ver se o consigo recuperar.  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Ricardo.
Tenho seguido os teus topicos...
Todos relatam peixes com ictio e corais que não abrem.
Aconselho-te a colocares um setup com fotos e as manutenções que fazes,
tempo de montagem, quimicos que adicionas, etc.
Algo se passa com o teu aquario, a unica maneira de te ajudarmos é saber o que esta mal.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Amanhã sem falta vou tratar disso,

Ponho foto geral do aquario, com o setup, manutenções e testes a água, realmente á aglo que não está bem no aquario  :Frown: 

Já agora uma ajuda, de 3 em 3 dias aparece-me esta alga no areao tipo coralina e numa rocha, basta passar o dedo na rocha que ela sai e fica tipo filamentos, sabes o que possa ser?

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá Ricardo.
Isso são diatomáceas ou cianobactérias ou os dois juntos. Sinal inequivoco do aquário estar a maturar ainda, do excesso de nutrientes na água devido à quantidade de comida para "salvar" os peixes com ictio.. Em suma, é preciso calma. Pesquisa, lê e faz perguntas, mas antes de fazeres a compra de seres vivos.

Quanto a esse manto castanho pode ter sido causado por muitas coisas, mas a mais provável é o facto de o aquário ainda estar a maturar.. 
Não compres vivos para já (a não ser equipa de limpeza), faz TPA regulares com sal de boa qualidade, mantém um regime de manutenção adequado, etc e as coisas irão melhorar...
Neste hobby só coisas más acontecem depressa...

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo César, infelizmente ja morreu um acanthuros leucosteron, um labroides, um zebrassoma amarelo e o meu tang está de barriga inchada e sem comer. so me restou os palhaços e os bengai  :Frown: 

Estou a perder a vontade de continuar, pois todos os dias morrem ou estão a morrer peixes e corais.  :Frown: 

A ver se o naso se aguenta....  :Frown:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Ricardo ,tenta devolver pelo menos o naso á loja ,para não levar o caminho dos outros .Fica só com os palhaços e os cardinais até o aquario se recompor,e segue as recomendações do César.
o problema do aquario não estar maturado ,é que pode gerar amonia e nitritos do excesso de peixes ,e penso que foi o que aconteceu .
Devem ser poucos os aquariofilistas que não passaram por isso ,portanto não é motivo para desistir ,é motivo é para dar tempo ao aquario para se recompor e maturar mais um pouco.
A pressa é a inimiga da perfeição ,e neste hobbie deve-se seguir este ditado á letra. Volto a dizer ,cirurgões ,só punha a partir dos 7\8meses(para mais ). :Olá:

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Luis,

O Naso vou tentar pôr numa loja durante uns tempos.

Vou seguir sem dúvida a recomendação do césar, vão ficar só o casal de palhaços o casal de bengais, o cintus e a alpheus, pelo menos por mais 6 a 8 meses até ter o aquário bem estabilizado.

Amanha estou de ferias e vou fazer os testes todos á agua do aquario e ponho aqui para mais uma vez pedir a vossa preciosa ajuda.

Vou tentar tirar uma foto ao naso, porque de momento está sempre atrás de uma rocha e mal sai de lá.
O hepatus continua no hospital, anda bem, aparenta estar melhor e la vai comendo mas pouco. a ver se tambem se safa.

Vou pôr o reactor de fosfatos com mais biopellets para ver se elimino mais rapidamente os fosfatos e durante 2 semanas vou fazes tpa´s de 5 ou 10% para eliminar nitratos.

Os palhaços e os bengais comem que nem umas bestinhas por isso acho que esses devem safar-se.  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Cá vai a sugestão de quem já passou por algo parecido:

No teu lugar e para eliminares de vez o íctio, tirava os peixes todos um mês do aquário...eu sei que é difícil, mas é a única maneira.

Se quiseres, compra um camarão ou dois para te manter distraído durante esse mês (não são hospedeiros do íctio).

Este mês de pausa vai eliminar o íctio no aquário, e vai dar mais tempo para o aquário estabilizar.

Caso contrário...acho que vai gastar muito dinheiro e não vais acabar com o íctio...isso é garantido.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas Ricardo.
O que chamas de hospital?
Uma sump?
Um refugio?
Ou aquario independente deste em questão?
Quanto as algas, quanto tempo tem o aquario?

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Ricardo,

É um aquário de 40Cx30L45A que costumo usar para reposição de agua, que de momento esta a parte a fazer de "hospital".

Este aquário tenho á cerca de  3 meses mas metade da agua, assim como alguma rocha viva vieram de um outro que tive tambem durante 2 ou 3 meses.

Já agora, o sal que uso é da TMC o Tropic Marin PRO-REEF Salt, é bom?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Amigo Ricardo,
> 
> É um aquário de 40Cx30L45A que costumo usar para reposição de agua, que de momento esta a parte a fazer de "hospital".
> 
> Este aquário tenho á cerca de  3 meses mas metade da agua, assim como alguma rocha viva vieram de um outro que tive tambem durante 2 ou 3 meses.
> 
> Já agora, o sal que uso é da TMC o Tropic Marin PRO-REEF Salt, é bom?


Sim Ricardo, esse sal é bastante bom. Na minha opinião dos melhores do mercado!

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Ricardo,

Os que aparentam não ter nada, é isso mesmo, aparentam, mais dia menos dia ficam mais fracos e o íctio revela-se.

Vais ter várias opiniões, mas a minha é a seguinte:

Tirava-os todos do aquário principal e passava-os para quarentena
Enchia o teu aquário de quarentena com àgua do aquário principal
Vão precisar de sítios para se esconderem e acalmarem, para isso, usa tubos de pvc
Quanto ao tratamento tens várias opções:
Pode ser à base de cobre. Não tenho experiência com este tratamento, é eficaz, mas também é prejudicial para os peixes. (espera por opiniões de quem o usa)
Podes usar o método de transferência. A cada 3 dias mudas os peixes para um aquário livre de íctio no total de 4 mudanças (a partir da última vez que visto o íctio nos peixes). Para isto precisas de dois tanques ou tens que lavar muito bem o tanque de quarentena e o que lá tiveres antes de meteres a nova água (que não pode ter íctio). No teu caso vai ser complicado porque não podes usar a água do aquário principal porque está "contaminada", terias que usar água de osmose com sal.

Em qualquer um dos casos usa tubos de PVC para os peixes se esconderem, pouca circulação e muita oxigenação.

Baixar a salinidade também ajuda a acabar com o íctio. Atenção que quando a subires tem que ser no máximo 1 ponto por dia.

Devolver os peixes, nesta fase, acho que era o melhor que fazias...eu sei...vai ser difícil fazeres isso, mas eu tenho que dar essa sugestão  :Smile: 

Procura informãção sobre o íctio, para entenderes o seu ciclo de vida e formas de tratamento (esquece todos os remédios que dizem ser reef-safe, porque não vão curar os peixes)

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Fiz alguns testes a agua do aquario, deram estes resultados, que acham?

*PH*  8.2

*KH* - 10

*Amónia*   0.3

*Nitritos*  0,2

*Nitratos*  10mg

A dois dias que começei a fazer tpa´s diarias de 10%, continuo ou com estes parametros passo somente a fazer semanais de 20%?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ricardo

Queres um conselho de um parvo...deixa a natureza seguir o seu curso.
Até lá,procura por "AquaNeves" e na página 5 lê o item 157 e tira as tuas próprias ilaçôes,podes ir também aos 118 e 145.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!
Podes fazer também uma combinação de 2 tratamentos naturais (Não usam quimicos), da empresa Microbe-Lift.

Os produtos em questão são:

Artemiss e herbtana

Lê aqui sob cada um deles:

- http://www.microbelift.com/products/...artemiss-reef/

- http://www.microbelift.com/products/...herbtana-reef/

Recomendo a aplicação combinada de ambos para um tratamento de largo especto (visto ser um aquário comunitário).
A vantagem destes produtos para os restantes é não usarem cobre como base (compatível com os invertebrados e moluscos), e serem possíveis de aplicar em aquários comunitários.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Cada qual tem a sua experiencia e portanto no meu caso posso relatar que faço TPA's +/- de mês a mês com agua de osmose + sal, afinal o sal sintético não traz os microrganismos que o aquário necessita logo quando mais TPA's se fazem maior é a quantidade dessa fauna que se está a deitar fora e mais tempo vai levar a voltar a nascer criando mais instabilidades em todo o sistema. Claro que para um situação destas e dependendo do tipo de corais que se tem dentro teremos de perceber o consumo que existe a nível químico de forma a repor pelo menos semanalmente os elementos mais necessários e consumidos que vão baixando como por exemplo o cálcio e magnésio.
Agora quem usa agua do mar mesmo poderá fazer TPA's mais regulares pois a agua já trás bastante desses microrganismos necessários a boa estabilidade de um aquário.

Eu no meu caso e volto a relatar o que disse já varias vezes pelo fórum deixei de usar agua do mar, pois sempre que usava tinha problemas principalmente com aptasias e alguns tipos de algas, afinal esta pode trazer todos os tipos de esporos de N coisas, boas e más.
Desde que uso somente osmose + sal nunca voltei a ter qualquer tipo desses problemas e tenho o aquário super estável e equilibrado não só a nível químico mas também de bicharada ehehheh...
Atenção mais uma vez digo, esta é a minha experiencia do meu caso, não quer dizer que seja igual para todos, mas a meu ver entendo que tenha alguma lógica em relação as periocidades das TPA.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

já usaste alguma vez para o tratamento do íctio?
resultou? nunca mais houve íctio no teu aquário?

pelo que leio não há nada reef-safe que acabe com o íctio...mas....




> Boas!
> Podes fazer também uma combinação de 2 tratamentos naturais (Não usam quimicos), da empresa Microbe-Lift.
> 
> Os produtos em questão são:
> 
> Artemiss e herbtana
> 
> Lê aqui sob cada um deles:
> 
> ...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> já usaste alguma vez para o tratamento do íctio?
> resultou? nunca mais houve íctio no teu aquário?
> 
> pelo que leio não há nada reef-safe que acabe com o íctio...mas....


Boas Tardes,
Parece-me que existe também muito desconhecimento e desinformação á mistura.
Felizmente nunca tive nenhum surto de ictio no meu reef, no entanto tenho cá ambos os produtos.

No entanto um colega meu já teve um surto de ictio e usou esses 2 produtos no aquário.
Fez a imunização dos peixes durante 10 dias e aguardou... O que acontece é que o peixe é imunizado contra os parasitas que depois de cairem da pele do peixe, já não conseguem voltar a entrar no peixe morrendo de fome.

Perdes alguns euros nos produtos... Penso que não perdes nada em exprimentar.

Tens aqui a explicação tirada do site de como funciona o produto:

_"MICROBE-LIFT/Herbtana is a unique, herbal, immune-enhancing stimulant, which reduces: skin flukes, gill flukes, Ich, Oodinium, Costia, Chilodonella and Trichodina. Parasitic infections are characterized by symptoms, such as: milky skin, flashing and heavy breathing.


Parasites are generally present on most fish at very low levels at all times. These are naturally controlled by the fish's immune system. When stress levels increase, the ability of the immune system to respond to its requirement to control the natural level of parasites is directly affected. This poor response allows parasites to increase in numbers, thus causing any of the serious above mentioned health issues in the host fish.


MICROBE-LIFT/Herbtana supports the fish's immune system, driving off the excess parasites. Since they cannot return to the fish during treatment, the majority of the parasites will starve without a host."_

Atenção que terás que desligar nesses 10 dias: UV, Skimmer, Filtros de Areia, Resinas, etc... (no meu caso já testei ficar 3 semanas sem escumador e não tive nenhuma morte....).

Com os meus melhores cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

"muito desconhecimento e desinformação..." parece-me exagerado  :Smile: 

uma vacina contra o íctio...ehehe...desculpa lá mas não acredito assim à primeira, mas vou investigar.

os peixes do teu amigo não voltaram a ter íctio?

pelo que leio na descrição do tratamento, não diz que acaba com o íctio, diz que mata a maior parte deles....
_"Since they cannot return to the fish during treatment, the majority of the parasites will starve without a host."_






> Boas Tardes,
> Parece-me que existe também muito desconhecimento e desinformação á mistura.
> Felizmente nunca tive nenhum surto de ictio no meu reef, no entanto tenho cá ambos os produtos.
> 
> No entanto um colega meu já teve um surto de ictio e usou esses 2 produtos no aquário.
> Fez a imunização dos peixes durante 10 dias e aguardou... O que acontece é que o peixe é imunizado contra os parasitas que depois de cairem da pele do peixe, já não conseguem voltar a entrar no peixe morrendo de fome.
> 
> Perdes alguns euros nos produtos... Penso que não perdes nada em exprimentar.
> 
> ...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> "muito desconhecimento e desinformação..." parece-me exagerado 
> 
> uma vacina contra o íctio...ehehe...desculpa lá mas não acredito assim à primeira, mas vou investigar.
> 
> os peixes do teu amigo não voltaram a ter íctio?
> 
> pelo que lei na descrição do tratamento, não diz que acaba com o íctio, diz que mata a maior parte deles....
> _"Since they cannot return to the fish during treatment, the majority of the parasites will starve without a host."_


Boas Tardes Paulo,
Quando falei disso da desinformação e desconhecimento, obviamente não me referia a ti, mas ao hobby em geral...

Em relação á vacina para o ictio, não existe... pois é um parasita que existe sempre na natureza e nos peixes.
O que este tratamento te faz é atingir o que é sempre procurado pelo natureza... Equilibrio...

Alias nós procuramos o mesmo na recriação de um habitat natural... Equilibrio, quimico, físico, técnico, etc...

O produto cria ou propicia esse equibilibrio, ou controlar o parasita da forma que foi indicada (os tais 10 dias de imunização).

Em relação ao meu colega, depois de ter controlado o excesso do parasita (que já andava em vários peixes, e não apenas no hepatus), os peixes recuperaram e nunca mais (até hoje) tiveram ictio da forma que tinham...
É normal que o hepatus e outros acanturus, sofram por stress de pontos brancos, mas esses devem desaparecer entre 1 a 2 dias. Se não desaparecerem então é porque algo está fora de equilibrio e é necessário corrigir.

Não vejo aqui nenhuma cura milagrosa... mas apenas a lógica e um pouco de ciência a funcionar...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

PS: Aproveita para leres um pouco sobre a Microbe-Lift, empresa que é tão desprezada por cá (Portugal) é na verdade uma das melhores e mais antigas nos EUA. 
Eu dou-te uma pequena ajuda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9yhe...eature=related  :Smile: 
Pena que nenhum dos "Estrelados" do fórum tenha ainda vindo falar desta marca (talvez assim outros começassem a usar a mesma!).

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Caro Paulo,

Nunca é demais lembrar que sou um novato nestas andanças, mas atrevo-me a discordar de algumas coisas.

O equilibrio que existe na natureza deve-se na minha opinião à dificuldade que o parasita tem em encontrar um hospedeiro, dada a dimensão dos oceanos. (o que não acontece nos nossos sistemas)

Como tu mesmo disseste, o teu amigo ainda tem o parasita no sistema dele, por isso, o tratamento não o eliminou. O íctio desaparece em 2 três dias...ehehe...é verdade que em 2, 3 dias ele deixa o peixe, mas depois volta (é assim o ciclo do íctio)

O tratamento pode ter dado alguma imunidade aos peixes, tornado o sistema mais equilibrado? Talvez...mas o que vai acontecer quando houver um pequeno desiquilibrio? Não te parece que o íctio vai ganhar a guerra?

É sabido que há peixes com imunidade parcial...mas é uma questão de tempo até as coisas correrem mal.

Não há sistemas sem íctio? (deixo aqui a questão para os mais experientes... eu acho que é possível...aliás, espero que seja.)










> Boas Tardes Paulo,
> Quando falei disso da desinformação e desconhecimento, obviamente não me referia a ti, mas ao hobby em geral...
> 
> Em relação á vacina para o ictio, não existe... pois é um parasita que existe sempre na natureza e nos peixes.
> O que este tratamento te faz é atingir o que é sempre procurado pelo natureza... Equilibrio...
> 
> Alias nós procuramos o mesmo na recriação de um habitat natural... Equilibrio, quimico, físico, técnico, etc...
> 
> O produto cria ou propicia esse equibilibrio, ou controlar o parasita da forma que foi indicada (os tais 10 dias de imunização).
> ...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Caro Paulo,
> 
> Nunca é demais lembrar que sou um novato nestas andanças, mas atrevo-me a discordar de algumas coisas.
> 
> O equilibrio que existe na natureza deve-se na minha opinião à dificuldade que o parasita tem em encontrar um hospedeiro, dada a dimensão dos oceanos. (o que não acontece nos nossos sistemas)
> 
> Como tu mesmo disseste, o teu amigo ainda tem o parasita no sistema dele, por isso, o tratamento não o eliminou. O íctio desaparece em 2 três dias...ehehe...é verdade que em 2, 3 dias ele deixa o peixe, mas depois volta (é assim o ciclo do íctio)
> 
> O tratamento pode ter dado alguma imunidade aos peixes, tornado o sistema mais equilibrado? Talvez...mas o que vai acontecer quando houver um pequeno desiquilibrio? Não te parece que o íctio vai ganhar a guerra?
> ...


Boas Paulo!
Não sou Biólogo Marinho, nem especialista em bactérias...

No entanto é lógico pensar que o Ictio não aparece do ar correcto? Tem de aparecer de algum lado...
O que se passa é que a bactéria existe sempre no aquário e mesmo no mar (de onde é originária), o que se passa é que ela é inibida pelo sistema imunitário dos peixes.

O problema acontece quando o parasita aproveita uma fragilidade do peixe (normalmente stress), e penetra na pele do mesmo, iniciando o seu ciclo de reprodução...
É muito complicado vencer a guerra evolutiva das bactérias, devido á sua excepcional capacidade de mutação e melhoramento... O que se faz aqui é criar o balanço novamente no aquário...

O parasita que andar em suspensão na agua acaba por ser destruído pelos sistemas de UV (para isso é que servem). Aliado a isso a imunização temporária do peixe ajuda a cortar o ciclo do ictio... Ficando normalizada a situação dos parasitas nos peixes...
Não existem sistemas sem ictio... Existem é sistemas com peixes que têm o ictio inibido.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Só uma pequena correcção, se o sistema for fechado e o parasita não conseguir se alojar por forma a se alimentar e reproduzir este acaba por morrer a fome e se a todos isso acontecer esse sistema fica 100% livre desse parasita, agora o problema é após a introdução de qualquer coisa nova seja peixes que já venham infectados com eles devido a terem o sistema imunitário debilitado por stress de transporte ou mesmo má alimentação, descuido com as aguas dos sacos onde os novos vivos a introduzir vêm independentemente de serem de lojas, casas de amigos ou etc. e principalmente TPA's com agua natural do mar, todas estas situações podem trazer novamente estes parasitas que voltarão assim a entrar no aquário de novo.

Eu por precaução tenho 4 horas diárias todo o fluxo do aquário que passa na bomba de reposição a passar pelo UV, assim os poucos que possam andar ainda em suspensão acabam por morrer mais depressa do que aguardar que morram a fome devido a não terem "host".

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Vamos ver se algum biólogo passa por aqui e nos esclarece... 

Para mim, é tão lógico achar que o íctio aparece só por si nos nossos aquários como achar que ele tem que ser lá inserido por nós (através de um novo peixe, através de um coral, rocha viva, etc...)

Em jeito de brincadeira... pela tua lógica tudo que existe no mar vai aparecer no teu aquário.





> Boas Paulo!
> Não sou Biólogo Marinho, nem especialista em bactérias...
> 
> No entanto é lógico pensar que o Ictio não aparece do ar correcto? Tem de aparecer de algum lado...
> O que se passa é que a bactéria existe sempre no aquário e mesmo no mar (de onde é originária), o que se passa é que ela é inibida pelo sistema imunitário dos peixes.
> 
> O problema acontece quando o parasita aproveita uma fragilidade do peixe (normalmente stress), e penetra na pele do mesmo, iniciando o seu ciclo de reprodução...
> É muito complicado vencer a guerra evolutiva das bactérias, devido á sua excepcional capacidade de mutação e melhoramento... O que se faz aqui é criar o balanço novamente no aquário...
> 
> ...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Só uma pequena correcção, se o sistema for fechado e o parasita não conseguir se alojar por forma a se alimentar e reproduzir este acaba por morrer a fome e se a todos isso acontecer esse sistema fica 100% livre desse parasita, agora o problema é após a introdução de qualquer coisa nova seja peixes que já venham infectados com eles devido a terem o sistema imunitário debilitado por stress de transporte ou mesmo má alimentação, descuido com as aguas dos sacos onde os novos vivos a introduzir vêm independentemente de serem de lojas, casas de amigos ou etc. e principalmente TPA's com agua natural do mar, todas estas situações podem trazer novamente estes parasitas que voltarão assim a entrar no aquário de novo.
> 
> Eu por precaução tenho 4 horas diárias todo o fluxo do aquário que passa na bomba de reposição a passar pelo UV, assim os poucos que possam andar ainda em suspensão acabam por morrer mais depressa do que aguardar que morram a fome devido a não terem "host".


Boas Baltasar!
Exacto... É muito complicado tornar um sistema "hermético" a este tipo de parasita (então este que é dos mais comuns), com a muda de agua (se for do mar claro), entrada de novos vivos, corais, etc...
Dai nem ter falado sequer desta situação, pois é praticamente impossível retirar a bactéria do aquário...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Vamos ver se algum biólogo passa por aqui e nos esclarece... 
> 
> Para mim, é tão lógico achar que o íctio aparece só por si nos nossos aquários como achar que ele tem que ser lá inserido por nós (através de um novo peixe, através de um coral, rocha viva, etc...)
> 
> Em jeito de brincadeira... pela tua lógica tudo que existe no mar vai aparecer no teu aquário.


Só não compreendo é o clima de medo e suspeita perante aquilo que eu disse... será assim tão descabido... será assim tão ilógico?
Não me parece que o seja, no entanto se leres um pouco sobre este assunto (a Internet está cheia de artigos úteis e experiências de outros aquariofilistas worldwide), vais ver que é praticamente impossível removeres o mesmo do aquário.

Nem tudo o que existe no mar, irá acontecer nos aquários, pois apesar de tudo são ambientes mais controlados e muitos dos vivos e até corais, já são criados em cativeiro... Talvez nas rochas vivas possa vir alguma coisa... Importações e tal...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Se fizeres quarentena tens o problema resolvido, a questao é que muito pouca gente faz, pelo menos até começar a ter mortes no aquário (infelizmente foi o meu caso).

Desde então, deixei o aquário um mês sem peixes, fiz quarentena aos peixes, e desde então (mais de 6 meses) nunca mais vi íctio nos meus peixes (1 chelmon, 2 palhaços e 1 strigosus).






> Boas Baltasar!
> Exacto... É muito complicado tornar um sistema "hermético" a este tipo de parasita (então este que é dos mais comuns), com a muda de agua (se for do mar claro), entrada de novos vivos, corais, etc...
> Dai nem ter falado sequer desta situação, pois é praticamente impossível retirar a bactéria do aquário...
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Se fizeres quarentena tens o problema resolvido, a questao é que muito pouca gente faz, pelo menos até começar a ter mortes no aquário (infelizmente foi o meu caso).
> 
> Desde então, deixei o aquário um mês sem peixes, fiz quarentena aos peixes, e desde então (mais de 6 meses) nunca mais vi íctio nos meus peixes (1 chelmon, 2 palhaços e 1 strigosus).


Boas Paulo,
Exacto, dai ser muito complicado impedir o aparecimento destas "pragas".

O ideal era sempre quando se compra um peixe, mete-lo em tratamento num aquário de quarentena e só depois passado algum tempo o integrar no aquário principal...
O problema é que quase toda a gente (eu incluído), não temos ou condições logísticas para ter 2 aquários operacionais, ou pachorra para estar com o peixe semanas em quarentena...

Dai ter falado daquele produto que devido a não ter cobre na sua composição, permite a aplicação em aquários comunitários...
Não é uma cura, mas é um tratamento que ser para ajudar no problema...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Não há nenhum clima de medo, simplesmente, por já ter lido vários artigos é que a minha posição neste momente é de que é possível ter sistemas sem íctio.

Dizer que "todos os sistemas têm íctio" é o mesmo que dizer que não vele a pena fazer quarentena. És dessa opinião?





> Só não compreendo é o clima de medo e suspeita perante aquilo que eu disse... será assim tão descabido... será assim tão ilógico?
> Não me parece que o seja, no entanto se leres um pouco sobre este assunto (a Internet está cheia de artigos úteis e experiências de outros aquariofilistas worldwide), vais ver que é praticamente impossível removeres o mesmo do aquário.
> 
> Nem tudo o que existe no mar, irá acontecer nos aquários, pois apesar de tudo são ambientes mais controlados e muitos dos vivos e até corais, já são criados em cativeiro... Talvez nas rochas vivas possa vir alguma coisa... Importações e tal...
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

O custo de um aquário de quarentena é muito baixo. Se tiveres em conta os peixes que deixam de morrer...mais barato fica.

Usei vários desses medicamentos no meu aquário, nenhum resultou. Só gastei tempo e dinheiro.





> Boas Paulo,
> Exacto, dai ser muito complicado impedir o aparecimento destas "pragas".
> 
> O ideal era sempre quando se compra um peixe, mete-lo em tratamento num aquário de quarentena e só depois passado algum tempo o integrar no aquário principal...
> O problema é que quase toda a gente (eu incluído), não temos ou condições logísticas para ter 2 aquários operacionais, ou pachorra para estar com o peixe semanas em quarentena...
> 
> Dai ter falado daquele produto que devido a não ter cobre na sua composição, permite a aplicação em aquários comunitários...
> Não é uma cura, mas é um tratamento que ser para ajudar no problema...
> 
> ...

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Não há nenhum clima de medo, simplesmente, por já ter lido vários artigos é que a minha posição neste momente é de que é possível ter sistemas sem íctio.
> 
> Dizer que "todos os sistemas têm íctio" é o mesmo que dizer que não vele a pena fazer quarentena. És dessa opinião?


Boas Paulo!

Bem mesmo com a quarentena não quer dizer que não possas na mesma ter o parasita inerte no peixe (apenas não está em ciclo de reprodução).
A minha ideia é que os aquários de quarentena acabam por ser sempre no fim um esforço inglório, pois apesar de se conseguir salvar o peixe (muitas vezes nem isso se consegue), nada garante que o peixe ou peixes não voltem a sofrer do problema novamente.

Como já foi dito... ás vezes mais vale a natureza seguir o seu rumo... Os mais fortes sobrevivem e o sistema imunitário adapta-se... os mais fracos infelizmente ficam pelo caminho (muitas vezes com pena nossa que nos afeiçoamos aos bichos).
Caso eu agora tivesse uma praga de ictio, iria concerteza usar os produtos que te disse e reforçar a alimentação dos peixes com comida á base de alho.

Além disso iria esperar pelo melhor... 
Poderia em último recurso dar banho de agua doce aos peixes (5 minutos de cada vez).

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Paulo,
Há várias formas de eliminar o parasita na quarentena (está provado, não é a minha opinião).  Depois, o sistema que vai receber o peixe é que não pode ter íctio (há forma de o garantir também).

Já recebi várias vezes ajuda do Sr. jorge Neves, mas desta vez, não concordo com essa afirmação "mais vale a natureza seguir o seu rumo". Os nossos sistemas têm pouco de natural, por isso, temos que ser nós a substituir a natureza e tratar os peixes.

Como deves ter lido, o Ricardopaula fartou-se de dar alho aos peixes... e continua com o problema.

Banho de água doce...e depois? ... metias o peixe outra vez num tanque cheio de íctio? (perda de tempo, além de stressar o peixe)

No final desta discução ficamos grandes amigos ...ehehe


update








> Boas Paulo!
> 
> Bem mesmo com a quarentena não quer dizer que não possas na mesma ter o parasita inerte no peixe (apenas não está em ciclo de reprodução).
> A minha ideia é que os aquários de quarentena acabam por ser sempre no fim um esforço inglório, pois apesar de se conseguir salvar o peixe (muitas vezes nem isso se consegue), nada garante que o peixe ou peixes não voltem a sofrer do problema novamente.
> 
> Como já foi dito... ás vezes mais vale a natureza seguir o seu rumo... Os mais fortes sobrevivem e o sistema imunitário adapta-se... os mais fracos infelizmente ficam pelo caminho (muitas vezes com pena nossa que nos afeiçoamos aos bichos).
> Caso eu agora tivesse uma praga de ictio, iria concerteza usar os produtos que te disse e reforçar a alimentação dos peixes com comida á base de alho.
> 
> Além disso iria esperar pelo melhor... 
> ...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Paulo Eduardo,

Só para "aqui a gente" ter a certeza.... Queres declarar que não tens nenhum interesse comercial na Microbe-lift? Os teus post's são/foram feitos de forma altruísta e desinteressada (comercialmente)? 

É que pelo jeito que falas desses produtos, parecem ser muito bons. Mas sabes como é .... o pessoal que aqui anda há uns anos.... "Quando a esmola é grande, até o pobre desconfia"  :Big Grin:

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Paulo Eduardo,
> 
> Só para "aqui a gente" ter a certeza.... Queres declarar que não tens nenhum interesse comercial na Microbe-lift? Os teus post's são/foram feitos de forma altruísta e desinteressada (comercialmente)? 
> 
> É que pelo jeito que falas desses produtos, parecem ser muito bons. Mas sabes como é .... o pessoal que aqui anda há uns anos.... "Quando a esmola é grande, até o pobre desconfia"


Boas Ricardo!
Sim podes ter a certeza... Sou um consumidor como todos os outros... E como muitos já fizeram, corri várias marcas de produtos...

Esta marca tem uma excelente relação qualidade/preço, e tem funcionado aqui no meu aquário... Outras também funcionaram mas eram mais caras (Seachem e Brightwell por exemplo), e visto que o custo de vida cada vez é maior, tive que ir á procura de outros produtos.

Descobri por acaso esta marca, e experimentei alguns produtos... Acabaram por me convencer, dai os usar e recomendar, para contrariar a onda das marcas da "moda" que pelos vistos existe...

Até o Prime que usava da Seachem, troquei pelo ML Super Dechrolinator Plus (mais barato apesar de ser menos concentrado 150L para cada 5ml em vez de 200L para cada 5ml do Prime).
Não ganho nada com isto, apenas recomendo para o ppl poder poupar uns trocos com produtos que até têm qualidade.

No entanto ainda ei de ver se essa empresa tem acções na bolsa hehehe  :Smile: 

Um abraço e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Paulo,
> 
> Como deves ter lido, o Ricardopaula fartou-se de dar alho aos peixes... e continua com o problema.
> 
> update



 :Olá:  Paulo

A ùnica mais valia da aplicação do alho na alimentação,deve-se ao facto de abrir o apetite dos peixes e ser um laxante,contribuindo assim para melhorar o seu sistema imunitário.
Para além de deixar a natureza seguir o seu curso,foi com essa finalidade que o usei e não mais tive peixes com "Odiniun".
Agora...com alimentação dobrada,è de esperar que a carga orgãnica também dobre e foi essa a razão de ter tido um surto de cianos que me levou ao uso de antibióticos,onde 4 dos seres com o seu sistema imunitário mais deficiente não se aguentaram...mas não provocado pelo "Odiniun"...provocado por falta de descernimento quanto à adicção de bactérias que não coloquei no sistema depois do tratamento,quando as mesmas são condição Sin Qua Non. 
Todos os restantes seres estão aí em ÀquaNeves e recomendam-se.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

Ps:Nenhum inquilino saíu do sistema afim de não duplicar o stress provocado pelo parasita e tornar a seu sistema imunitário ainda mais frágil.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Paulo,
> 
> Já recebi várias vezes ajuda do Sr. jorge Neves, mas desta vez, não concordo com essa afirmação "mais vale a natureza seguir o seu rumo". Os nossos sistemas têm pouco de natural, por isso, temos que ser nós a substituir a natureza e tratar os peixes.
> update


 :Olá:  Paulo

Tens razão quando dizes que os nossos sistemas têm pouco de natural (seres vivos confinados em um pequeno espaço e no caso em circuito fechado),mas acredita que mesmo aí se a natureza não cumprisse o seu papel,jamais subestituirias o que quer que fosse.
O que fazemos è dar um empurrão e muitas das vezes não o fazemos da melhor forma (não temos paciência,usamos uma parafernália de produtos ditos milagrosos em que os seres morrem não da doença,mas da cura),em especial quando temos a presunção de a substituir.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Sim ...sim..., até a nossa intervenção pode ser considerada um acto da natureza...não seremos nós um "predador natural" destes belos peixes..?




> Paulo
> 
> Tens razão quando dizes que os nossos sistemas têm pouco de natural (seres vivos confinados em um pequeno espaço e no caso em circuito fechado),mas acredita que mesmo aí se a natureza não cumprisse o seu papel,jamais subestituirias o que quer que fosse.
> O que fazemos è dar um empurrão e muitas das vezes não o fazemos da melhor forma (não temos paciência,usamos uma parafernália de produtos ditos milagrosos em que os seres morrem não da doença,mas da cura),em especial quando temos a presunção de a substituir.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Sim ...sim..., até a nossa intervenção pode ser considerada um acto da natureza...não seremos nós um "predador natural" destes belos peixes..?


Ui estas questões filosóficas...
Claro que somos... Estamos no topo da cadeia...

Se tal não fosse seriamos nós dentro de redomas de vidro e os peixes á nossa volta a apreciar e a criar o nosso mundo... 

oh... pera, será que isso já não acontece? hehe

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,


Infelizmente hoje de manha dei com o casal de bengai morto ( com o macho a incubar) , o meu cintus, e o unico sobrevivente ate agora foi é alpheus, talvez por ser imune ao icito.
Sendo assim no aquario principal so a tenho a ela, o hepatus continua no aquario de tratamento.

Vou fazer uma tpa de 50% e durante os proximos 6 a 8 meses vai ficar somente a lagosta no aquario, o Hepatus vou tentar da-lo a uma loja pelo menos durante mais um mes para acabar com o icitio no aquario principal.

Tenho o PH a 8.2 com reposição diaria de kalk, a temp a 24/25º controlada por um ATC-800.
Vou montar uma UV-C para ajudar na desparatisação do aquário.

Existe algum produto que faça acelerar o crescimento de alga coralina, ou esqueço mais quimicos e deixo ir maturando com o tempo?

Quero agradecer a todos voçês pelas grandes ajudas que me têm dado, e se até lá não desistir de aquariofilia,  (pois como sabem custa acordar e ver os peixes todos mortos) cá estarei para vos melgar com mais dúvidas de iniciante.

O meu muito obrigado mais uma vez a todos vós  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Ricardo ,infelismente o desfecho foi o que eu esperava .Agora é deixares o aquario maturar mais uns 4 ou 5 meses e depois ires pondo peixes Deeeeevvvagarinho (não mais de 2 por mês).Eu não punha nada para crescer a coralina ,ela com o tempo cresce ,e eu não montava uv-c nenhum.Entretanto para não veres o aquario vazio ,podes ir pondo corais e uns camarões.

Boa sorte e ate breve

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Olá Ricardo,

Encara isto como uma oportunidade para fazeres tudo bem a partir de agora.

Como já tinha sugerido, um mês sem peixes vai fazer muito bem ao teu aquário e vai acabar com o íctio.
Atenção, tens que contar um mês a partir da última introdução no aquário (corais, rocha, camarões).

Não metas mais químicos no aquário, a coralina vai aparecer naturalmente.
Se quiseres, o que podes fazer é acrescentar alguma rocha bem maturada e cheia de coralina.

Na minha opinião não tens que estar 6 meses sem peixes...daqui a um mês já podes meter lá uns peixinhos (não é carregar o aquário de tangs)

Para fazeres a coisa bem feita e não ter sido um mês perdido terás que fazer quarentena dos peixes antes de os introduzir no aquário.

Daqui a um mês a tua água está livre de íctio, nessa altura usas a água do tanque principal no tanque de quarentena.

Procura aqui no fórum, há boa informação sobre as várias formas de fazer quarentena e tratar os peixes caso seja necessário.











> Amigos,
> 
> 
> Infelizmente hoje de manha dei com o casal de bengai morto ( com o macho a incubar) , o meu cintus, e o unico sobrevivente ate agora foi é alpheus, talvez por ser imune ao icito.
> Sendo assim no aquario principal so a tenho a ela, o hepatus continua no aquario de tratamento.
> 
> Vou fazer uma tpa de 50% e durante os proximos 6 a 8 meses vai ficar somente a lagosta no aquario, o Hepatus vou tentar da-lo a uma loja pelo menos durante mais um mes para acabar com o icitio no aquario principal.
> 
> Tenho o PH a 8.2 com reposição diaria de kalk, a temp a 24/25º controlada por um ATC-800.
> ...

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo Paulo,

Sou capaz de meter daqui a um mês uma salária, e a alhpeus que felizmente anda toda contente com o aquario so para ela  :Smile:  so. Vou comprar mais alguma rocha viva bem maturada como aconselhas.
Podes ter a certeza que a partir de agora qualquer peixe que compre fica uns dias num aquario de quarentena, vou mandar fazer um porque o que tenho que de momento está como hospital é o de reposição automatica, e faz sempre falta, santa paciência de estar todos os dias a fazer agua doce para repor  :Smile: 

Vou fazer um de 40x30x40 que fica ao lado do aqua principal. Sempre tive ciclideos africanos que são autenticos tanques de guerra mas no salgado ja vi que qualquer pressa da em prejuizo, e por isso a partir de agora, calmex com o aquario  :Smile: 

Ando neste forum a pouco tempo e sem dúvida vale a pena andar por aqui, ao contrario de outros que demoram dias a responder, aqui sempre que possivel vêm ajudas e sugestões para tentar tratar dos problemas em imediato  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

A vontade de ver os peixes no aquário é a nossa maior inimiga ... mas acho que todos caímos na tentação.

Atenção que uns dias na quarentena não são meia dúzia de dias... procura informação sobre quarentena aqui no fórum.

O método de quarentena que estou a adoptar contra o íctio, dura 12 dias (no caso de este não se manifestar, senão são mais 12 apartir dessa altura). Tenho um tanque 80x35x40 dividido em dois, mudo os peixes 3 em 3 dias de um lado para o outro. A parte do tanque que recebe os peixes é lavada com água doce, deixo-a secar e depois encho-a com água do tanque principal. Também dou um banho rápido de água doce aos peixes quando faço a troca. O áquecedor, a bomba de circulação e os "esconderijos" em PVC também são muito bem lavados com água doce. É um bocado de seca, mas evito os tratamentos de cobre (que pode ser prejudicial para o peixe) e o tratamento de hiposalinidade que tanmbém demora muito (não podes subir a salinidade muito rápido).






> Amigo Paulo,
> 
> Sou capaz de meter daqui a um mês uma salária, e a alhpeus que felizmente anda toda contente com o aquario so para ela  so. Vou comprar mais alguma rocha viva bem maturada como aconselhas.
> Podes ter a certeza que a partir de agora qualquer peixe que compre fica uns dias num aquario de quarentena, vou mandar fazer um porque o que tenho que de momento está como hospital é o de reposição automatica, e faz sempre falta, santa paciência de estar todos os dias a fazer agua doce para repor 
> 
> Vou fazer um de 40x30x40 que fica ao lado do aqua principal. Sempre tive ciclideos africanos que são autenticos tanques de guerra mas no salgado ja vi que qualquer pressa da em prejuizo, e por isso a partir de agora, calmex com o aquario 
> 
> Ando neste forum a pouco tempo e sem dúvida vale a pena andar por aqui, ao contrario de outros que demoram dias a responder, aqui sempre que possivel vêm ajudas e sugestões para tentar tratar dos problemas em imediato

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Ricardo

Lembra-te...quarentena quer dizer 40 dias em observação.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Lembra-te...quarentena quer dizer 40 dias em observação.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves



Achei piada a esta definição Jorge, já não a lia há muito tempo. Mas atenção que para o que nos interessa, uma quarentena nada tem que ver com 40 dias. Apenas e só a um isolamento por um período de tempo correspondente ao da incubação de uma determinada doença, que é naturalmente muito variável dependendo de qual se trata.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Ricardo
> 
> Lembra-te...quarentena quer dizer 40 dias em observação.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


LOL...

Quinzena.... Quarentena...  :Smile: 
Quem me dera ter uma Quarentena de Férias... dava-me um jeitão agora no final do ano!

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Achei piada a esta definição Jorge, já não a lia há muito tempo. Mas atenção que para o que nos interessa, uma quarentena nada tem que ver com 40 dias. Apenas e só a um isolamento por um período de tempo correspondente ao da incubação de uma determinada doença, que é naturalmente muito variável dependendo de qual se trata.
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Olá:  Paulo

Tenho para mim que observação por um periodo de 10 ou 12 dias,nada tem a ver com quarentena.
Só por um período de incubação??? e o estado geral do peixe depois de sugeito a tratamentos,stress,etc.(...) consideras que está apto a ir para o sistema principal?
Assim a necessidade de separar-mos terminologias em função do que efectivamente se pretende...isto até porque,por uma qualquer razão que nos escape,nada nos garante que o "Odinium" ou o "Cryto" se não manifeste por essa altura.
As minhas quarentenas são feitas durante esse período,não só por causa de parasitas (odinium,crypto,ou outros),mas também para que o peixe incorpore e vá para o sistema principal com o sistema imonulógico o mais forte possível (uma boa alimentação sem stress),afim de melhor poder enfrentar o novo desafio (peixes agressivos,etc.).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> LOL...
> 
> Quinzena.... Quarentena... 
> Quem me dera ter uma Quarentena de Férias... dava-me um jeitão agora no final do ano!
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo


 :Olá:  Paulo

Quando nasceste "Quarentena" já estava defenida como sendo para observação...com um período mínimo (40 dias) e não è exclusiva da aquáriofilia...aplica-se a N campos da ciência há já muitos anos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

Ps:Quarentena nada tem a ver com os 40 dias defenidos pelos cientistas quando criaram a expressão,os 40 dias foram o tempo que os cientistas entenderam ser os necessários (fiáveis) à observação e tratamento de casos patológicos e não só.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Jorge :Olá: , naturalmente não quero nem vou opinar muito mais sobre semântica, até porque foge ao tema central do tópico. Sei a origem e significado do termo quarentena e a sua relação com a marinha (aqui sim onde reside a origem da aplicação do termo). Porém, pouco interessa para este caso, as várias definições do vocábulo, assim como, os vários campos onde se poderá fazer a sua correcta aplicação. Logo, a definição de quarentena que nos interessa, é aquela cujo procedimento nada tem que respeitar os supostos 40 dias, apenas e só, o respectivo tempo de incubação de determinada doença. 
Adianto-te ainda que em ciência uma doença quarentenária (com uma pequena pesquisa em sites credíveis encontrarás esta definição) é, e passo a citar:

_Doenças de grande transmissibilidade, em geral graves, que requerem notificação internacional imediata à Organização Mundial de Saúde, isolamento rigoroso de casos clínicos e quarentena dos comunicantes, além de outras medidas de profilaxia, com o intuito de evitar a sua introdução em regiões até então indenes. Entre as doenças quarentenárias, encontram-se a cólera, febre amarela e tifo exantemático_

Tal definição, tem subjacente e volto a repetir, que o período de quarentena, não é mais do que o período de tempo necessário e específico de isolamento a que um determinado indíviduo ou comunidade estão sujeitos e que corresponde exactamente, ou eventualmente excede, (aqui pode o Ricardo Pinto esclarecer) o período de tempo de incubação de uma determinada doença.

Não sendo, nem de perto nem de longe, expert em doenças nos peixes, admito que o tempo de incubação do rol de doenças seja variadíssimo. Ainda assim, respeito o teu procedimento dos 40 dias, poderá é não ser necessário tanto.
Evidentemente também percebi a tua definição e a ligação aos 40 dias, mas no caso concreto da sua aplicação em aquariofilia, parece-me que o que interessa mais é a definição que escrevi.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

ehehe...acho-te piada...vamos lá ver:

A quarentena serve para evitar a introdução de peixes doentes no aquário principal. Nesta fase ainda não há nenhum tratamento, isso só se aplica se de facto se verificar alguma doença no peixe. Aí sim, deve ser tratado e depois disso ínicia-se uma nova fase quarentena.
Isto serve para evitares uma contaminação desnecessária dos peixes do aquário principal.

Lei do mais forte...ehehe...continua a pensar assim....não faltam lojistas a esfregarem as mãos de contentes ao ler isso.

Banho de água doce...ainda que tirasse todos os parasitas do peixe, não os tirava do teu aquário, não dava imunidade ao peixe, pelo contrário, ainda o stressava mais.





> Boas Paulo!
> 
> Bem mesmo com a quarentena não quer dizer que não possas na mesma ter o parasita inerte no peixe (apenas não está em ciclo de reprodução).
> A minha ideia é que os aquários de quarentena acabam por ser sempre no fim um esforço inglório, pois apesar de se conseguir salvar o peixe (muitas vezes nem isso se consegue), nada garante que o peixe ou peixes não voltem a sofrer do problema novamente.
> 
> Como já foi dito... ás vezes mais vale a natureza seguir o seu rumo... Os mais fortes sobrevivem e o sistema imunitário adapta-se... os mais fracos infelizmente ficam pelo caminho (muitas vezes com pena nossa que nos afeiçoamos aos bichos).
> Caso eu agora tivesse uma praga de ictio, iria concerteza usar os produtos que te disse e reforçar a alimentação dos peixes com comida á base de alho.
> 
> Além disso iria esperar pelo melhor... 
> ...

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Ei lá... também estou a levar com alguns estilhaços  :Smile: 

Em minha defesa, tenho a dizer que frisei bem que aquele método dos 12 dias, com trocas de aquário 3 em 3 dias servia apenas como tratamento contra o íctio, nada mais.






> Paulo
> 
> Tenho para mim que observação por um periodo de 10 ou 12 dias,nada tem a ver com quarentena.
> Só por um período de incubação??? e o estado geral do peixe depois de sugeito a tratamentos,stress,etc.(...) consideras que está apto a ir para o sistema principal?
> Assim a necessidade de separar-mos terminologias em função do que efectivamente se pretende...isto até porque,por uma qualquer razão que nos escape,nada nos garante que o "Odinium" ou o "Cryto" se não manifeste por essa altura.
> As minhas quarentenas são feitas durante esse período,não só por causa de parasitas (odinium,crypto,ou outros),mas também para que o peixe incorpore e vá para o sistema principal com o sistema imonulógico o mais forte possível (uma boa alimentação sem stress),afim de melhor poder enfrentar o novo desafio (peixes agressivos,etc.).
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ei lá... também estou a levar com alguns estilhaços 
> 
> Em minha defesa, tenho a dizer que frisei bem que aquele método dos 12 dias, com trocas de aquário 3 em 3 dias servia apenas como tratamento contra o íctio, nada mais.


 :Olá:  Paulo

Vai com calma.
Como diz o ditado...há muitas Marias na terra...a citação era para o Paulo,mas o Marinheiro  :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge, naturalmente não quero nem vou opinar muito mais sobre semântica, até porque foge ao tema central do tópico. Sei a origem e significado do termo quarentena e a sua relação com a marinha (aqui sim onde reside a origem da aplicação do termo). Porém, pouco interessa para este caso, as várias definições do vocábulo, assim como, os vários campos onde se poderá fazer a sua correcta aplicação. Logo, a definição de quarentena que nos interessa, é aquela cujo procedimento nada tem que respeitar os supostos 40 dias, apenas e só, o respectivo tempo de incubação de determinada doença. 
> Adianto-te ainda que em ciência uma doença quarentenária (com uma pequena pesquisa em sites credíveis encontrarás esta definição) é, e passo a citar:
> 
> _Doenças de grande transmissibilidade, em geral graves, que requerem notificação internacional imediata à Organização Mundial de Saúde, isolamento rigoroso de casos clínicos e quarentena dos comunicantes, além de outras medidas de profilaxia, com o intuito de evitar a sua introdução em regiões até então indenes. Entre as doenças quarentenárias, encontram-se a cólera, febre amarela e tifo exantemático_
> 
> Tal definição, tem subjacente e volto a repetir, que o período de quarentena, não é mais do que o período de tempo necessário e específico de isolamento a que um determinado indíviduo ou comunidade estão sujeitos e que corresponde exactamente, ou eventualmente excede, (aqui pode o Ricardo Pinto esclarecer) o período de tempo de incubação de uma determinada doença.
> 
> Não sendo, nem de perto nem de longe, expert em doenças nos peixes, admito que o tempo de incubação do rol de doenças seja variadíssimo. Ainda assim, respeito o teu procedimento dos 40 dias, poderá é não ser necessário tanto.
> Evidentemente também percebi a tua definição e a ligação aos 40 dias, mas no caso concreto da sua aplicação em aquariofilia, parece-me que o que interessa mais é a definição que escrevi.
> ...


 :Olá:  Paulo

Na boa  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Jorge,

Apesar de não ser marinheiro, faço sempre uma navegação calma  :Smile: 
Como falou nos 12 dias, e como fui eu que os introduzi no tópico, aproveitei para escrever mais um bocado só para "chatear".





> Paulo
> 
> Vai com calma.
> Como diz o ditado...há muitas Marias na terra...a citação era para o Paulo,mas o Marinheiro 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigos,

Amanha acaba o tratamento do hepatus, que parece estar melhor, depois vou tentar devolve-lo a uma loja.  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

trataste o hepatus com o quê e onde?

parece melhor ... como assim?...ainda apresenta íctio? come bem?




> Amigos,
> 
> Amanha acaba o tratamento do hepatus, que parece estar melhor, depois vou tentar devolve-lo a uma loja.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo, 

Tenho tratado o Hepatus com o Cuprazin, no aquario hospital, ja come melhor, nada pelo aquairo todo em vez de estar escondido como costumava ao inicio, e pelo que vejo nao tem pontos brancos  :Smile: 

Depois do tratamento ainda o vou deixar la mais 3 ou 4 dias para ver se volta o icito e depois vou ver o que faço a ele, pk nas lojas não o querem.
Quanto muito fica um mes na aquario hospital e depois passa para o aquario principal.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Ricardo,

Estás no bom caminho  :Smile: 
Quando acabares o tratamento, deixa-o no aquário hospital até passar o tal mês sem peixes do aquário principal.
Não te esqueças depois do tratamento de fazeres umas boas tpa no aquário hospital, mas para isso não uses água do aquário principal porque essa tem íctio  :Smile: .
Depois do tratamento deves também meter carvão activo no aquário hospital.
Vais ver que esse mês passa rápidoe sem dares conta vais ter um aquário e um peixe saudáveis.

Paulo







> Amigo, 
> 
> Tenho tratado o Hepatus com o Cuprazin, no aquario hospital, ja come melhor, nada pelo aquairo todo em vez de estar escondido como costumava ao inicio, e pelo que vejo nao tem pontos brancos 
> 
> Depois do tratamento ainda o vou deixar la mais 3 ou 4 dias para ver se volta o icito e depois vou ver o que faço a ele, pk nas lojas não o querem.
> Quanto muito fica um mes na aquario hospital e depois passa para o aquario principal.

----------


## Ricardopaula

Amigo,

Vou aproveitar este mês para fazer um tratamento para eleminar as cianobacterias que de momento estão filametosas, deram-me um medicamento para fazer durante 3 dias a Nitromicina para ver se não tenho de tirar o areao todo e lava-lo....

E fazer um update ao escumador, o que tenho é um kit da aquaone o marisys 240 que da para aquários até 240 litros mas acho que nem para 100 tem capacidade....

Vou trocar por um Bubble Magus NAC5.

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Amigo, 
> 
> Tenho tratado o Hepatus com o Cuprazin, no aquario hospital, ja come melhor, nada pelo aquairo todo em vez de estar escondido como costumava ao inicio, e pelo que vejo nao tem pontos brancos 
> 
> Depois do tratamento ainda o vou deixar la mais 3 ou 4 dias para ver se volta o icito e depois vou ver o que faço a ele, pk nas lojas não o querem.
> Quanto muito fica um mes na aquario hospital e depois passa para o aquario principal.


Boas Ricardo, na minha opinião, quer por esperiencia própria quer pelo que tenho lido por aqui os tang e nomeadamente o hepatus deverão ser os últimos a introduzir num sistema, por isso começares ou alias recomeçares  a introdução de peixes pelo hepatus poderás ter um problema sempre que introduzires outro peixe depois dele.

Vi um gajo no aquariofilia.net que anda atras de um hepatu, e de Setúbal não se te interessa

Cumps e boa sorte

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, então e como ficaram esses peixes? Que tratamentos se provaram ser eficazes? 

Ricardo sempre ficaste com o peixe? está vivo?
Artur como ficaram os teus peixes?
Paulo Fonseca e os teus?

Gostava de saber porque infelizmente o meu hepatus também ficou com ictio, neste momento estou a ler tudo o que posso sobre o assunto. Ele come muito e muito bem por isso espero que se consiga aguentar. se vir aquilo mal parado vou ter que ponderar isolá-lo junto com o resto da peixarada...

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

João,

Neste momento nos meus 200l tenho um leucosternon, um chelmon rostratus, dois ocellaris,  um cryptocentrus cinctus e dois lysmata amboinensis.

A última abordagem que fiz para evitar o íctio, foi a que falei, do método de transferência (trocas de aquários 3 em 3 dias, 4 trocas).

Curiosamente o Leucosternon, que foi o último a entrar, durante os 12 dias de "quarentena" não apresentou qualquer ponto branco ou outra doença.
Logo que entrou no aquário principal, e depois de andar dois dias a querer dar pancada no chelmon, apareceram uns pontos que ainda não sei se eram íctio ou não.
A qualidade da água tambem não estava a 100%, depois de umas TPAs e penso que também depois de fazer as pases com o chelmon, o peixe está limpinho. Fiquei sem saber se os pontos eram íctio ou outra coisa qualquer, até porque nenhum dos outros peixes foi afectado com um ponto sequer. Não tenho sump, não tenho uv, não tenho resinas...o meu aquário funciona mesmo com o mínimo... duas bombas de circulação, escumador hang-on deltec mce 300 (sub-dimensionado para o aquário)e 2 aquecedores. Não pretendo introduzir mais peixes para não introduzir fontes de stress, doenças e mais carga orgânica.

Quanto ao teu hepatus, se está com íctio, a minha sugestão é:

Se quiseres ter a certeza que o teu sistema fica sem íctio terás que tirar todos os peixes durante 40 dias e só introduzir os peixes depois de os teres "tratado". Tirar só o hepattus até o pode curar, mas quando entrar no sistema vai ter lá o íctio à espera dele, por isso, tira-o só se vires que não há melhorias.

O mais provável quereres tratar o peixe no aquário principal, então o melhor é veres como está a qualidade da água, fazer várias TPA aspirando bem o areão, ver se há grandes oscilações de temperatura noite/dia, ver se "lguém anda a chatear o hepattus, os  lysmata amboinensis não acabam com o íctio mas ajudam a limpar o peixe e isso pode ajudá-lo a recuperar mais fácilmente, alimenta-o bem (mas cuidado com a qualidade da água).

Boa sorte,
Paulo

----------


## joaoTomas

O ictio reside na maioria dos aquarios de recife mas apenas se torna hospedeiro em peixes que estão mais frageis por algum motivo. O Hepatus é um peixe que stressa muito e por esse motivo muitas vezes aparece com ictio. O meu na volta aparece com uns pontinhos mas passado uns dias desaparece, o que faço é dar comida congelada com bastante alho (comprei um frasco com alho concentrado, 3 gotas bastam que aquilo é bastante potente!!).

----------


## João Seguro

boas

João ele ficou com as pintas depois de meter o zebrassoma flavescen mas nunca houve nenhum atrito entre os dois, os peixes dão-se bem e tudo contudo a entrada desse coincidiu com a alteração do layout... podem ser muitas mudanças para este maricas.... Bem vou estar atento a ver se com a alimentação ele recupera.

Paulo Tu com essas transferências conseguiste retirar-lhes completamente o ictio?
O meu hepatus come bastante, alias, eu até acho que desde que lhe apareceram as pintas até tem mais fome eheheheh

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Está explicado...tanta mudança no aquário ...o peixe anda stressado.

Esse método de transferência serve para limpar o íctio do peixe, mas se o voltares a introduzir num aquário com íctio então só estiveste a perder tempo e a stressar o peixe.

Se leres sobre o cíclo do íctio vais ver que ele só está no peixe durante uns dias, essas trocas 3 em 3 dias para um aquário livre de íctio vai "ganrantir" que no final dos 12 dias o íctio já saiu todo do peixe e não teve oortunidade para voltar

----------


## João Seguro

Pois, deve ter sido disso, é pena é que ele tenha ficado assim. Sim eu li já como é o ciclo do ictio, porém nunca tinha ouvido falar desse tipo de tratamento, só quando tu o mencionaste.

Acham que ele estando a comer bem, e eu dando mais comida ele se aguenta e supera o ictio? Será mesmo necessário tratá-lo de forma diferente?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Pessoal...não se stressem  :yb663: ,isto porque ainda stressam mais os peixes...deixem a natureza seguir o seu curso.
Boa alimentação e boa qualidade da àgua são condições chave para o ìtio ir às urtigas.
A natureza tem armas já há muito esquecidas pelos humanos,mas que os outros seres sejam marinhos ou não delas tiram proveito,quiçá por funcionarem terra a terra,se quizerem de uma forma básica mas intuitiva ou outra que desconhecemos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

olá Jorge

estou a torcer que tenhas razão.  :Wink:

----------


## ulissesilva

Viva João
A minha experiencia vale o que vale. Mas posso dizer-te que no ulitimo ano, já perdi duas vezes todos os peixes que tinha no aquário por causa do ictio. E sempre a seguir á entrada de um peixe novo. Primeiro um Leucosternon e depois um flavescen. Da primeira vez foi tão rápido que pouco pude fazer ( numa semana perdi tudo), da segunda ainda tentei fazer tratamento com cobre mas não adiantou. Depois de ter estado mais de 40 dias sem peixes voltei a introduzir e tudo estava a correr bem, já lá tinha um hepatus, aparentemente muito saudável, até que introduzi um flavescen. E passado duas semanas o pesadelo começou novamente. O hepatus mais para lá do que para cá, um ocellaris também a ficar doente e então resolvi fazer o que o nosso amigo Jorge Neves ( viva, grande abraço) algures aqui diz. *Dupliquei ou quase tripliquei* a comida em relação ao que era costume, alho ( daqueles frascos que se compram nas ervanárias) sempre adicionado à comida e desta vez parece que tudo passou sem mortes de peixes. Pelo menos já passaram para ai 4 semanas, os peixes estão lindamente e o unico resultado visivel é que o hepatus engordou como nunca.
Cumprimentos
Ulisses Figueiredo

----------


## joaoTomas

> Viva João
> A minha experiencia vale o que vale. Mas posso dizer-te que no ulitimo ano, já perdi duas vezes todos os peixes que tinha no aquário por causa do ictio. E sempre a seguir á entrada de um peixe novo. Primeiro um Leucosternon e depois um flavescen. Da primeira vez foi tão rápido que pouco pude fazer ( numa semana perdi tudo), da segunda ainda tentei fazer tratamento com cobre mas não adiantou. Depois de ter estado mais de 40 dias sem peixes voltei a introduzir e tudo estava a correr bem, já lá tinha um hepatus, aparentemente muito saudável, até que introduzi um flavescen. E passado duas semanas o pesadelo começou novamente. O hepatus mais para lá do que para cá, um ocellaris também a ficar doente e então resolvi fazer o que o nosso amigo Jorge Neves ( viva, grande abraço) algures aqui diz. *Dupliquei ou quase tripliquei* a comida em relação ao que era costume, alho ( daqueles frascos que se compram nas ervanárias) sempre adicionado à comida e desta vez parece que tudo passou sem mortes de peixes. Pelo menos já passaram para ai 4 semanas, os peixes estão lindamente e o unico resultado visivel é que o hepatus engordou como nunca.
> Cumprimentos
> Ulisses Figueiredo


E na introdução dos peixes eles depois não andavam à pancada?? é que isso é um exemplo de stresss!! ou a qualidade da agua...
O ideal é tentar descobrir o porque dos peixes stressarem assim e simplesmente alimenta-los com alho pois aumenta-lhes o sistema imunitário, em vez de tentar irradicar o ictio pois isso leva ao pessoal entrar em desespero e altera a agua e stressa os peixes indo de encontro com o que o Jorge Neves disse.

----------


## ulissesilva

> E na introdução dos peixes eles depois não andavam à pancada?? é que isso é um exemplo de stresss!! ou a qualidade da agua...
> O ideal é tentar descobrir o porque dos peixes stressarem assim e simplesmente alimenta-los com alho pois aumenta-lhes o sistema imunitário, em vez de tentar irradicar o ictio pois isso leva ao pessoal entrar em desespero e altera a agua e stressa os peixes indo de encontro com o que o Jorge Neves disse.


Não de facto nas 3 situações que passei, nenhuma foi causada por stress por eles andarem à pancada. Entraram todos pacificamente. Quanto à qualidade da água, penso que estava sempre dentro de parametros aceitáveis. Tenho que para mim, tudo se deveu aos peixes (todos vindo de lojas e não fiz quarentena) que entraram, estes sim já com o parasita, embora, aparentemente estivessem bons. Por coincidencia ou não, sempre introduzi peixes vindo de particulares com aquários estáveis, não tive problemas.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, venho aqui agradecer IMENSO os conselhos dados. Sim porque isto não deve servir só para pedir... Dei comida com fartura aos peixes e o ictio foi desaparecendo com o tempo e quando foi para a 2ª ronda apareceram só uns pontinhos, 2 ou 3 que desapareceram logo e até hoje nada de ictio. O hepatus parece ter aprendido a defender-se dele. Já refiz o layout, introduzi 2 peixes e ele sempre na boa xD

Muito obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Boa João ainda bem que assim é, sabes esses Hepatus são um bocadinho "mariquinhas"  :Smile:   :Smile:  mas depois de se adaptarem são resistentes, são lindos e pacíficos. Já agora gostaria de te perguntar a ti e também posso ouvir opiniões dos outros membros, como é óbvio, gosto imenso do Humu Picasso Triggerfish (Rhinecanthus aculeatus) mas o problema prende-se com o tipo de comida que se lhe deve dar para os dentes não crescerem pois se isso acontecer crescem tanto que ele deixa de poder alimentar-se, então qual o tipo de comida?? Vi no http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...253&pcatid=253 que diz The Humu Picasso Triggerfish needs a varied diet of meaty foods including; squid, krill, clams, small fish and hard shelled shrimp to help wear down their ever growing teeth e percebi que é lula, camarão, bivalves entre outras mas mesmo assim *não compreendo como* é que um bocado de lula ou camarão ou mesmo berbigão, mexilhão e outros fazem com que os dentes não crescam sei que até a Ocean Nutrition tem alimentação própria para eles mas... será que estou armado em burro??

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boa João ainda bem que assim é, sabes esses Hepatus são um bocadinho "mariquinhas"   mas depois de se adaptarem são resistentes, são lindos e pacíficos. Já agora gostaria de te perguntar a ti e também posso ouvir opiniões dos outros membros, como é óbvio, gosto imenso do Humu Picasso Triggerfish (Rhinecanthus aculeatus) mas o problema prende-se com o tipo de comida que se lhe deve dar para os dentes não crescerem pois se isso acontecer crescem tanto que ele deixa de poder alimentar-se, então qual o tipo de comida?? Vi no http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...253&pcatid=253 que diz The Humu Picasso Triggerfish needs a varied diet of meaty foods including; squid, krill, clams, small fish and hard shelled shrimp to help wear down their ever growing teeth e percebi que é lula, camarão, bivalves entre outras mas mesmo assim *não compreendo como* é que um bocado de lula ou camarão ou mesmo berbigão, mexilhão e outros fazem com que os dentes não crescam sei que até a Ocean Nutrition tem alimentação própria para eles mas... será que estou armado em burro??


Atenção aos Triggers e em especial a alguns como o caso do Picasso (e existem "piores").   Quado se coloca um peixe destes já sabemos que nos arriscamos ao desaparecimento de toda a equipa de limpeza, tridacnas, alguns corais bicados, rochas movidas de sitios, peixes mais pequenos que "desaparecem" etc.........

Para além disto tudo trata-se de um peixe que chega aos 25 cm (não sei qual o setup do aquário).

Além do

----------


## João Seguro

Não conheço o peixe...dsc

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Ok obrigado na mesma João!!  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Gonçalo desde já obrigado pela info. o meu aqua é de 200 L. não é grande coisa, claro, e é só de peixes não tem corais nem equipa de limpeza e realmente tenho 4 peixes 2 dos quais são pequenos, chromis e um hepatus com 2 cm é capaz de ser perigoso, não?? Ainda ninguém arriscou uma resposta à minha pergunta: _não compreendo como é que um bocado de lula ou camarão ou mesmo berbigão, mexilhão e outros fazem com que os dentes não crescam sei que até a Ocean Nutrition tem alimentação própria para eles mas... será que estou armado em burro??_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Gonçalo desde já obrigado pela info. o meu aqua é de 200 L. não é grande coisa, claro, e é só de peixes não tem corais nem equipa de limpeza e realmente tenho 4 peixes 2 dos quais são pequenos, chromis e um hepatus com 2 cm é capaz de ser perigoso, não?? Ainda ninguém arriscou uma resposta à minha pergunta: _não compreendo como é que um bocado de lula ou camarão ou mesmo berbigão, mexilhão e outros fazem com que os dentes não crescam sei que até a Ocean Nutrition tem alimentação própria para eles mas... será que estou armado em burro??_


Os dentes dos Balistidae são dentes de crescimento continuo, tal como os coelhos por exemplo, e assim têm de ter uma alimentação que provoque desgaste nesses destes ou poderão ter problemas. O fornecimento de crustáceos tais como camarões inteiros, caranguejos inteiros, ou o fornecimento de equinodermes coreáceos como por exemplo ouriços do mar que adoram, vai provocar o desgaste natural dos dentes e manter o peixe em boa saúde. Assim é fundamental que tenham acesso na sua dieta alimentar, a alimentos duros que provoquem o desgaste natural dos seus dentes de crescimento contínuo. Camarão inteiro é uma das formas mais frequentes de os alimentar mas podem também receber krill superba e caranguejos e se lhes derem um ouriço do mar inteiro, com espinhos e tudo, passam um bom bocado entretidos a cortar e arrancar os espinhos do ouriço, até conseguirem chegar à concha que partem e comem a seguir o interior com grande satisfação e gula  ...      


A comer um ouriço do mar ...





A partir, esmagar e comer coral ...

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Ok Ok Pedro obrigado pela info e pelos vídeos muito esclarecedores sim senhor, obrigado mais uma vez!!

----------

